# I thought salt kills Ich.. does this not apply to saltwater fish?



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi guys, I have a question..

so, one of the most well-known treatments for ich is probably aquarium salt, correct?
but I remember hearing about a saltwater fish that got ich. wouldn't the salt in the fish's water kill the ich in the first place? if not, why?

Thanks, ~Saphira

Edit: did I put this in the wrong section? I hope not..


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

There are different types of Ich. Marine Ich and FW Ich. To kill Marine Ich we go less Salinity, so instead of normal 1.025SG ew go down to 1.009, its called Hypo Salinity Treatment.
Marine Ich/Cryptocaryon irritans - A Discussion of this Parasite and the Treatment Options Available, Part I by Steven Pro - Reefkeeping.com


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ohh... I didn't know that marine ich existed. thanks!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)




----------

